# Some Pics of my Saltwater Tank



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

Hope you all Enjoy!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Your fish look nice! So whats exactly in there?


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

1 Clown trigger
1 Blueline Trigger
1 Huma Huma Trigger
1 Pineapple Trigger
1 Panther Grouper
2 Clown Fish
2 Angels
4 Damsels
1 Cleaner Wrasse


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

B.E.A.utiful!


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

duffgrot said:


> B.E.A.utiful!


Thank You!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love your triggers!!! How long have you had your tank up and running?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

very nice........looks like a FW to me lol if it wasnt for the fish i woulda thaught it a FW lol


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

2 clown fishes with a panther grouper?
how big are they?
if they small say goodbye to them
that's a food source for your panther lol


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

I have no problem now or in the past with them! They all eat pelletts or frozen food!

Cheers,


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I love your triggers!!! How long have you had your tank up and running?


4 months as it's a new tank


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> very nice........looks like a FW to me lol if it wasnt for the fish i woulda thaught it a FW lol


My next tank in january will be a reef


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH you will love IT lol
My 20 gl reef looks awesome today , not sure why lol
Alittle over crowded tho just waiting on MH lights for 40 gl to move some of it over lol


----------



## findingnemo (May 23, 2008)

i also wanted more than one angelfish in my tank.

do they fight? the coral beauty and the flame ?

did you introduce at the same time and did you get them from the same place?


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

findingnemo said:


> i also wanted more than one angelfish in my tank.
> 
> do they fight? the coral beauty and the flame ?
> 
> did you introduce at the same time and did you get them from the same place?


Yes I got both from the same place and at the same time and No they don't fight! I really can say all the fish I have play nice together! Just a note that both Angels are the same size!

Cheers,


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Funky set-up...me likes


----------



## Triple Helix (Aug 1, 2008)

wtac said:


> Funky set-up...me likes


Tanks oh sorry Thanks lol


----------

